# WW1 Veteran Grave Medallion



## RelicRaker (Nov 6, 2020)

With Armistice Day upcoming, next week, this seemed weirdly on-point. My gritty city creek gave up this WW1 veteran's grave medallion.





It's damaged by wear but the "US" at center is readable, and you can see some of the text, which reads, "World War 1 / 1917–1918." The closest cemetery with military graves is downstream, so I'm not sure how far this traveled or how long it was in the water. Certainly unexpected tho.


----------



## RCO (Nov 12, 2020)

i don't know much about ww1 grave markers but anything I've heard about ww1 items in general is that there getting harder to find for various reasons , there was also some increased interest in ww1 items due to the 100th anniversary which just occurred


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow that's not something you find every day.  I wonder if the headstone was damaged and got replaced, sometimes damaged headstones end up being used in fill.  Another reason they get pitched sometimes is that a number of family stones were replaced with a large family monument.  I feel that would be fairly unlikely with a military grave though.  There's an area in Montreal with loads of discarded headstones in the woods, but I'm pretty sure none of them are military.


----------



## Chris3123 (Nov 17, 2020)

Damn thats crazy. Me as a veteran would contact the cemetery and ask if they want it, to place back on a grave out of respect but thats me.


----------

